# How am I employed prior to my BMQ (Reserve)



## yot (29 Jul 2004)

I don't know if anyone have asked this before... because I don't know the "keyword" for this question.

anyway.. here is my question. I am a Pte (R), I miss the summer BMQ, so I will wait until next year (Winter 2005). However, I am going to attend the parade on Sept, I just want to know what I am going to do? without any knowlegde. Also am I going to do feild the excerise with other people?? (one weekend / per month)


----------



## D-n-A (29 Jul 2004)

Your be put into PAT Platoon, there you will learn some of the basics an help you get ready for your BMQ.

You will not be going out on field ex's with your unit, untill you have atleast your BMQ, atleast thats how it works with most units, if you are allowed to go out on a field ex, your be doing General Duties an probably just hanging around the Biv site.


----------



## yot (29 Jul 2004)

ic ic... I heard someone said, I may need to attend some courses hosting during weekend..is he right?


----------



## D-n-A (29 Jul 2004)

The weekend courses the person told you was probably your BMQ, without BMQ you can't do anything really.


----------



## brin11 (29 Jul 2004)

Some units integrate their untrained personnel directly into their areas of work and it is up to their supervisors to find work for them to do.  You should check whether your unit has a PAT platoon or not.


----------



## Tracker (29 Jul 2004)

Why don't you just ask your Section Commander or supervisor or whoever is your point of contact?


----------

